# Good cheap daily stick med-full



## prophoto25 (Sep 23, 2015)

Happy Friday everyone!

Looking for a solid cheap stick for daily smoke in the medium to full category.
Leathery-toasty preferred

Thanks everyone

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Price range?


----------



## prophoto25 (Sep 23, 2015)

curmudgeonista said:


> Price range?


Let's say 4 and under. Something you can trash Half way through and not feel bad but also enjoyable enough to smoke

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

$4 Greatest Hits NC's. This might be a good thread.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

I would like to suggest the Oliva O.


----------



## Shooting4life (Sep 10, 2016)

I like the 5 Vegas series A in whatever size you like.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Iron Horse from famous

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## JustJoshua (Dec 7, 2016)

Bahia Maduro. Good price and good smoke for the money.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prophoto25 (Sep 23, 2015)

Personally the Romeo y Julieta love story is pretty good. 3.99 in my neck of the woods. Natural or maduro 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Sancho Panza Extra Fuerte (NC) and Maria Mancini might suit you in the $4 and under category.

If you push the budget to about $5.50 then New World by AJ Fernandez, hands down (IMO).


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Omar Ortez original 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Shooting4life said:


> I like the 5 Vegas series A in whatever size you like.


Even the triple A can be found at sub $4 when ya look hard enough, cant go wrong with that one..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

Alec Bradley 2nds and, Villazon factory 2nds. Both are under $4 and, to me very solid smokes. I'd hate to have to pitch one halfway through. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Those Villazon 2nd's should be renamed @WABOOM 2nd's he seems to of gotten everyone hooked LOL ...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

poppajon75 said:


> Alec Bradley 2nds and, Villazon factory 2nds. Both are under $4 and, to me very solid smokes. I'd hate to have to pitch one halfway through.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


I didn't suggest those because there seems to be a lot of guys that are pretty anti 2nds


----------



## MidwestToker (Sep 14, 2016)

JR Cigars Nicaraguan Factory Overruns (I bought a bundle of the belicoso and I'm very happy)

Famous Cigars Nicaraguan Selection 6000 (I bought a 5er of the toro and have smoked three. I'll be ordering again soon)

El Ray del Mundo Choix Supreme - I just picked some of these up from the devil's site. The first one ROTT was amazing. Cedar, caramel, leather (JR has them for $18 for a 5-pack) 

I don't know about it being leathery and toasty, but I think the Ramon Bueso Genesis The Project is the best cigar for the price. Easily tastes like some of the $9-13 boutique cigars that Caldwell and Drew Estate are putting out. As I type this out, I see that CI has upped their pricing on them to about $90 for a box of toros. However, you can find 5-packs on CBid for cheaper most weeks).


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

Quorum Maduro's.

Good quality.

Fair price.

Neptune cigar in Miami stocks em.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

WABOOM said:


> I didn't suggest those because there seems to be a lot of guys that are pretty anti 2nds


There's nothing wrong with 2nds unless you absolutely have to have a band on a cigar 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## mi000ke (Feb 8, 2014)

Man O War - can usually get them around $3 on cbid
Obsidian Black - about $2.50
Latitude Zero - around $3
Consuegras (from JR) - usually not more than $2
Oliva O seconds - usually less than $2 (Best value going)


----------



## Kaz69 (Jan 8, 2016)

Not sure if you can get them in the States but in the UK we have a brand called Inka Secret Blend which offer multiple size cigars.

There's one i always go to its the Bombaso Natural, its a medium to full 4 inch with 60 gauge


----------



## jackhorn01 (Dec 15, 2016)

H. Upmann vintage cameroon.


----------



## Tabloid Snapper (May 31, 2016)

There is a lot of good buy on Cigar Bid that can be scalded for 12-15 Bucks for a Five Pack, be daring, read the discription, and bid, never going over 15 bucks for a 5 pack.

I have bought some Cigar just bacause they were reasonable, and later found that werer great smokes.


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

WABOOM said:


> I didn't suggest those because there seems to be a lot of guys that are pretty anti 2nds


I got a pack of Alec Bradley 2nds from CI that we're god awful and I vowed at that point in time I would never buy another one. Maybe i ended up getting Blalack Adley thirds and I read it wrong, lol....

But there has been so much talk about people loving them lately, that maybe I'll have to give them another try. But that pack of Alec Bradley 2nds I got didn't resemble any Alec Bradley I've ever smoked before... Coulda just been a bad batch, I don't know; but I'm gonna give em another try on my next order and see how things turn out. It's only $20 any ways.


----------



## prophoto25 (Sep 23, 2015)

Tabloid Snapper said:


> Quorum Maduro's.
> 
> Good quality.
> 
> ...


Quorum huh? I've had them in the past and don't remember them to be too great. Maybe they've improved?

Anyone have any input on quality improvement on Quorum cigars?

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

prophoto25 said:


> Quorum huh? I've had them in the past and don't remember them to be too great. Maybe they've improved?
> 
> Anyone have any input on quality improvement on Quorum cigars?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


They're on my to do list. I haven't gotten around to buying any yet but need to do so soon. I really really like Brick House cigars. Quorum's and Brick House are both made by J.C. Newman and I've heard others say Quorum's are a slightly cheaper Brick House. Hopefully someone else will chime in that's had some, but it's definitely on my to do list regardless.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

ADRUNKK said:


> They're on my to do list. I haven't gotten around to buying any yet but need to do so soon. I really really like Brick House cigars. Quorum's and Brick House are both made by J.C. Newman and I've heard others say Quorum's are a slightly cheaper Brick House. Hopefully someone else will chime in that's had some, but it's definitely on my to do list regardless.


I did the math. I hated both and they were almost the same smoke. So since you like brickhouse, you should like quorum.

If you want a 2$ smoke that doesn't disappoint. You can't go wrong with Iron Horse from famous. Final blend is about the same smoke , if they're cheaper.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> I did the math. I hated both and they were almost the same smoke. So since you like brickhouse, you should like quorum.
> 
> If you want a 2$ smoke that doesn't disappoint. You can't go wrong with Iron Horse from famous. Final blend is about the same smoke , if they're cheaper.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Good to hear. I'm definitely going to track some down after the holidays. Ima try that Iron Horse too.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Lots of great replies to this question. For me i find it easier to go on the Devil or almost any online retailers. Always massive deals on good cigars even in the $4 and below range. Why waste time looking for a good cheap cigar when you can easily grab very good cigars online for cheap.

Ive smoked the Quorum and the brick house neither was very good IMHO. Fee weeks ago bought 2, 5 packs of JDN antaño for $27 bucks its like $2.70 a piece. Good smokes and at that price if ya wanna dump it you dont feel so bad...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

ADRUNKK said:


> Good to hear. I'm definitely going to track some down after the holidays. Ima try that Iron Horse too.


If you want to grab some singles to try out. 
https://www.neptunecigar.com/cigar/quorum-maduro
https://www.neptunecigar.com/cigar/quorum-shade

They have brick house if you want to do a single side by side smoke comparison.


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

csk415 said:


> If you want to grab some singles to try out.
> https://www.neptunecigar.com/cigar/quorum-maduro
> https://www.neptunecigar.com/cigar/quorum-shade
> 
> They have brick house if you want to do a single side by side smoke comparison.


Thanks for the links! I know you mentioned in the past you liked Brickhouse, have you tried the Quorum's yet and if so what did you think?


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

ADRUNKK said:


> Thanks for the links! I know you mentioned in the past you liked Brickhouse, have you tried the Quorum's yet and if so what did you think?


I have not. But after looking at those quorum prices I think I may be ordering some. I have heard from several people that quorum is a brickhouse 2nd basically.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Brickhouse is a fantastic cigar IMO. Quorum on the other hand is not. They arent the same. They are both J.C. Newman, but thats like buying and a Pontiac and hoping for it to be a Cadillac.


----------



## poppajon75 (Apr 10, 2016)

The Final Blend's are decent after some rest. I've got a couple Iron Horse's I intend to try soon thanks to @UBC03. I think you're only going to get so good of a smoke in a $2 price range but, then again that depends on your taste. I personally love having budget smokes around because I don't always have time to smoke a more expensive stick in case I have to lay it down. Another one I think is the Flor de Oliva. Not a bad budget smoke IMO.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

The Ramon Bueso Genisis Habano, is a good stick you can usually find in your price range also. I like those alot. Nice even med/full..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM (Mar 4, 2016)

Well fellas, buy me drink and I'll tell you a tale. Call me Ishmael. Quorums taste like the Devil's taint. Abandon all hope ye who purchase this budget stick. Brickhouse is a stick that you can get anywhere-fair, even good, not great. 

Recently tried what was told to me were Alec Bradley 2nds while traveling, priced at $4. Nothing to write home about.

The Ramon Bueso Genesis The Project is the best cigar for the price. Easily tastes like some of the $9-13 boutique cigars that Caldwell and Drew Estate are putting out, a great blend, but word is it's a stick that requires a lot of humidor time before smoking. 

I've had aged Consuegras (from JR) - usually not more than $2 before because I was gifted them. An above average yard gar, but a yard gar nonetheless. I'd only pay $2 for them.
Oliva O seconds - usually less than $2 (Best value going). Sound great because the originals are tasty sticks.

I've got a Iron Horse thanks to @UBC03, but haven't smoked it yet, still eyeing it. Dino, warned me to be seated and have a full stomach as I smoke this because it has a powerful kick. 

Finally, try a Punch London club, a good $2.50 stick but on the small side. 

I've searched far and wide and the great sub $4 great stick still alludes me.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

GrouchoM said:


> Well fellas, buy me drink and I'll tell you a tale. Call me Ishmael. Quorums taste like the Devil's taint. Abandon all hope ye who purchase this budget stick. Brickhouse is a stick that you can get anywhere-fair, even good, not great.
> 
> Recently tried what was told to me were Alec Bradley 2nds while traveling, priced at $4. Nothing to write home about.
> 
> ...


The Iron Horses aren't too strong. If I remember correctly ,when I sent em you were just a pup and gettin nic sick some, hence the warning. Sounds like you've graduated to a fuller smoke. They're med full after some mellowing time. ROTT they're a little rough on the stomach.

Can't believe you have anything left outta that rocket bundle I sent ya. Figured they'd be mulch by now.

You've come along way since you were the dog rocket king, or whatever you called yourself in the beginning. Hope schools goin well. Merry Christmas

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I am about half way through my first bundle of Fonseca Arana Robustos. They are a well constructed medium bodied cigar. There is a little spices and leather in the flavors. I am enjoying them and they are between $1.50 and $2 a stick. But they are constructed like a much more expensive cigar. I intend to pick up a few more bundles in different sizes. You just cant go wrong at that price.

Fonseca Arana - Cigars International


----------



## Humphrey's Ghost (Dec 27, 2016)

Tabloid Snapper said:


> There is a lot of good buy on Cigar Bid that can be scalded for 12-15 Bucks for a Five Pack, be daring, read the discription, and bid, never going over 15 bucks for a 5 pack.
> 
> I have bought some Cigar just bacause they were reasonable, and later found that werer great smokes.


I have to second this. You can get first rate 5-packs for less than 15 dollars on CBid.
Recently got a 5-pack of Decade Cameroons for $14. Of course you have to add in shipping.


----------



## Wrasseman (Dec 24, 2016)

I really enjoy the punch rare corojo. Pretty good for a quick 20-30 minute smoke. Got a box of them off cbid for about 3.50 a stick shipped. 
Woohoo, first post outta the way!


----------



## KelsoChris (Dec 5, 2016)

I bought some Quorum Maduro sticks a few weeks back and have smoked a couple hear and there. I dont think they are that bad. I can hit a few local spots and pick em up for around $3 a stick. For the most part they have an even burn and a good light draw. I had been buying Easy 5 Maduro but the supply locally has dried up. They were also Alec Bradley 2nds. Of course im not as traveled as many here are.


----------



## eliot (Apr 30, 2016)

poppajon75 said:


> The Final Blend's are decent after some rest. I've got a couple Iron Horse's I intend to try soon thanks to @UBC03Another one I think is the Flor de Oliva. Not a bad budget smoke IMO.


I second the FdO maduros.


----------



## acitalianman13 (Jun 4, 2014)

Try rosa cubas they are mixed filler and are less then 2$ a stick but are pretty good


----------



## Azsmoker (Jan 4, 2017)

csk415 said:


> I have not. But after looking at those quorum prices I think I may be ordering some. I have heard from several people that quorum is a brickhouse 2nd basically.


From my experience, I wouldn't say that they are a brickhouse second. I'm not a fan of Quorum. My go to, budget smoke is Oliva Flor De Oliva. Very solid smoke for about $2.50/stick for a churchill.

Just my .02


----------



## chadderkdawg (Dec 17, 2014)

I like to grab a pack of the 2nds from the devils site for my cheap smokes, they come in under a dollar a smoke and are from the Oliva and Rocky Patel lines.


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

The Alec Bradley White Gold is a Cuban sandwich style smoke, but it is mild, pleasant, well constructed and blended. At $25 for a box of Robusto it is easy to ditch.


----------



## ADRUNKK (Aug 16, 2016)

mpomario said:


> The Alec Bradley White Gold is a Cuban sandwich style smoke, but it is mild, pleasant, well constructed and blended. At $25 for a box of Robusto it is easy to ditch.


Yeah I got a box of these a couple months back to share with buddies that aren't into the med/full sticks. They are mild but they are a pretty damn decent stick, especially for the price. Mine seem to be a little underfilled but what can you expect for a little over a buck a stick.


----------



## mpomario (Dec 27, 2016)

ADRUNKK said:


> Yeah I got a box of these a couple months back to share with buddies that aren't into the med/full sticks. They are mild but they are a pretty damn decent stick, especially for the price. Mine seem to be a little underfilled but what can you expect for a little over a buck a stick.


I have to make sure to punch them and not cut as well.


----------



## droy1958 (Sep 3, 2014)

Schizo from Asylum Cigars & Punch London Club are a couple of cigars that don't seem to need much rest to enjoy. A few others that need rest, but are decent: Sosa Gold Label, Joya De Nic Fuerte B, Ramon Bueso Project and Gurkha (yes Gurkha) Class Regent Robusto......


----------



## acitalianman13 (Jun 4, 2014)

Gran habano vintage


----------

